# T5 Grolux Sylvania 54w and algae?



## Laurystevens (Apr 12, 2011)

I am not sure if it is a coinsidence or not but since ading this tube I've now got black bush algae and hard green spot algae growing mad over glass/ wood and rocks in my tank. Any ideas? Is it the tube? I heard they were good for planted tanks?

I also dose all seachem plant ferts at half dose or less. It's not densly planted but heavily planted, old leaves are slightly effected by algae but majority of plants are thriving! I currently have only 54watts of this light on currently and was going to extend it to 108 when my broken light gets replaced in a day or two. I also have 3 gro-quarays

I also don't have high flow in the tank which is 400 litres


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Where did you get this bulb? I thought it was only available in Europe. I believe the spectral output is nothing like the original T12 Standard version. I'll see if I have a spectral output graph for that bulb.

I doubt its the bulb itself. Looks like you have about 105 gal and 1/2 a watt of T5HO. Thats not much. Do you run CO2?


----------

